# Where do you get Clear Jel from?



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

Since I have moved, I have not found a place to buy clear jel from. On line the prices vary greatly and the shipping can be as much as the clear jel itself. 

Where do you buy your clear jel. I am canning apple pie filling.

Thanks everyone


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Amazon... I got both instant and the canning type there


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

Amazon, get a few things so you qualify for free shipping.


----------



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

You can order it from sbcanning.com it's non gmo and she has quick shipping.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

I get mine from a local bulk food store.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

If any of you are near Cuba Mo, they sell it really cheap at an Amish deli there.
I visited it this past summer and marveled at the cheap price.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

http://www.cubabakeryanddeli.com/#!/page_home


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

I get mine at the Mennonite grocery; but between trips, I use Amazon.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

Wendy- You going to Pat's or the amish down in benington? Is there another in the area?

Wade


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

Dotty's Bulk Food store in Batesville.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks Wendy. I'll have to check it out. Didn't know it existed! 

Wade


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

It has been there a few years. Just recently changed owners, but still has all the same things it did. It is on highway 229 between Oldenburg & Batesville (right out of Batesville) if you google it or mapquest it.


----------



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

I purchase mine from kauffmansfruitfarm.com. They have the best price I've been able to find. Had to pay shipping, but they use the post office boxes that are priced by size not weight. It was a much better total price than Amazon with free shipping. Clear Jel was $2.65 a pound, instant clear jel was $3.38 and therm flo was $2.14. 
Sent from my BNTV600 using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------

